# Caracas, capital de Venezuela



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe I am getting blasé after having seen too much of these pics. At the end they all look the same. 
For example...after having seen 10 threads about 'amazing' Shenzhen China...or 'amazing booming Dubai' it's enough.
Then I start to prefer seeing more personal pics about streetlife, smaller buildings, 'normal' people, everyday life. 
This has nothing to do with not liking Caracas or whatever other city...it's just all the same in the end. It's the details that make it interesting.


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

grachtengordeldier said:


> Maybe I am getting blasé after having seen too much of these pics. At the end they all look the same.
> For example...after having seen 10 threads about 'amazing' Shenzhen China...or 'amazing booming Dubai' it's enough.
> Then I start to prefer seeing more personal pics about streetlife, smaller buildings, 'normal' people, everyday life.
> This has nothing to do with not liking Caracas or whatever other city...it's just all the same in the end. It's the details that make it interesting.


I see your point and share it. 

Part of it is due to the globalization of taste (architecture, city planning, what's cool...) and over-exposure which induces repetition. In my example if you went to a site that only focused on showing Medieval townscapes pretty soon you will be as sick.

Unfortunately this site is, for all its good things, a victim or a reflections of this globalization of what's cool. However, from time to time you run into posting like "the unknown streets of Rio" that let you see the city beyond its well known and overexposed cityscape.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

legnaleugim said:


>


I've always wondered what this building is.


----------



## legnaleugim (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cubo Negro*

Ubicado en la Urbanizacion Chuao, el Centro Banaven o "Cubo Negro" como mejor se le conoce ha sido por años un emblema del empuje que conocio Venezuela durante los 80. En su interior se encuentra un extraordinario "penetrable" del artista plastico venezolano Jesus Soto.





































Reflejos en la fachada









Penetrable de jesus Soto


----------



## legnaleugim (Jun 4, 2006)

*Vistas Panoramicas de Caracas*

Aqui pongo una foto panoramica de Caracas. En ella se ve el Este de Caracas (aprox desde El Rosal hasta Petare) y esta tomada desde la Urbanizacion Colinas del Tamanaco. Igualmente se ve una excelente vista del Cerro El Avila. La foto fue tomada de la pagina web Venezuela Tuya 

Cerro El Avila y el este de Caracas (East Side) desde la Urb. Colinas de Tamanaco


----------



## Michelenense (May 16, 2006)

sencillamente maravillosa mi capital venezolanma espero que todos ustedes amigos foristas nos visiten pronto.


----------



## Michelenense (May 16, 2006)

el cubo negro es mi favorito.


----------



## daytonsuburbanite (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice collection of glass buildings! Would love to see some of those puppies in downtown Dayton!


----------



## legnaleugim (Jun 4, 2006)

Estuve desaparecido un tiempito, pero no tanto como para dejar morir este Treahd, por lo tanto aqui nuevas fotos de edificios de Caracas

Banco Plaza









Torre Delta









Torre Metrolimpo









Torre Europa (Premio Nacional de Arquitectura en los años 80 y ese mismo año se quemo por fallas en los sistemas de deteccion de incendios)









Centro Seguros Sudamerica









Torre Dozsa









Edificio EASO









Torre Country Club









Torre Stanford Bank









Torre Forum









Torre Banesco 1









Edificios de Chuao (De atras hacia adelante: Torre Diamen, Torre General y Torre Las Mercedes)









Torre Seguros Mercantil (Si, otra)









Torre Banvenez









Torre Lamaletto









Torre La Previsora









Torre del Centro Comercial El Recreo (Una de dos)









Torre Americas (por algunos llamado "La Mazorca" o "El Jojoto", por sus ventanas am,arillas semejando unos granos de maiz)









Torre Banhorient









Pronto volvere con mas


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

what a beautiful city. I'll definitley visit one day.


----------



## kamilo rxn (Mar 12, 2006)

uy esta espectacular caracas fabulosa ciudad k buen thread y k buenas fotos gracias hermanos venezolanos por compartirlas


----------



## legnaleugim (Jun 4, 2006)

*Panoramicas de Caracas*

Aqui muestro unas panoramicas realizadas por mi con un programa freeware (AutoStitch) bajado gratuitamente de la red.

Me parece bastante facil de manejar pero tiene la desventaja de que no acepta correccion. 

Juzguen uds mismos como quedaron (Todas las fotos son tomadas por mi -al igual a todas la que pongo en mis thread)

Panoramica de Caracas desde Colinas de Bello Monte









Panoramica de Caracas desde Lomas de Las Mercedes









Panoramica de Caracas desde Caurimare









Panoramica de Caracas desde el Club Tachira









Panoramica de Caracas desde Macaracuay


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Great buildings.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 15, 2005)

CARACAS!!! :O

The 3th best skyline in Latin America!! and the first most hight in latin america!

Amazing pics!


----------



## Gabo (Oct 15, 2005)

CARACAS ROCKS!!! Xd


----------



## xndio (Aug 31, 2006)

Very Beautiful Greats Buildings and very good skyline...!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

MODERN CARACAS IS NICE!


----------

